# Poop pan and wheel?



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

So first off, I have recently put some major work into my hedgies habitat. He's got a brand new cage at 8 square feet, I'm using fleece as bedding (nothing super fancy or sewn yet, just laid around coroplast, but getting there!). He's got coroplast on the sides, a dog box, a pvc tube, and the shining gleaming brand new CSBW!! I was a bit worried on that because the first few nights he didn't use it, and I was worried he didn't recognize it (before he had a 12 in comfort wheel, which I liked cause I could hear him running and know he was ok, but was a pain to clean, and started cracking). Last night I used the book method of him on the wheel and low and behold, he ran all night! I've never been so happy to see poop! 
2 questions: I bought the pan with the wheel. I worry it may be too tall on the sides for him as he doesn't seem to want to climb over it to get to the wheel. Has anyone else experienced this? Will he just keep going or stop wheeling? I don't want him to stop, I don't think he will use the pan but as a catch basin it would be nice. 

He has 2 water bird feeders. He has recently taken to using just one. I refill them both every night, but last night left one of them full and the one he prefers half full. His favorite was empty but the other was full. Could something be wrong with it or does he just not need it? I'm worried if say his favorite is empty he could dehydrate? Sometimes I find a need to leave them both for a day and I just don't want him to not use it but I can't think of a way of seeing if he is without taking away his wTer? 
Sorry for the long post. Any help or experience on litter pans or water bird feeders?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I used to have the litter pan that came with it but swapped it for something flat so he can just climb onto the wheel. A lot of people have either doggy pads, paper towels, or fleece cut to place under the wheel and catch all the poop and urine. I don't think he'll stop wheeling though.

I haven't experience using bird water feeders, so I can't help you there. May I suggest though that you just switch to a water bowl to make your life easier.

Edit: https://www.etsy.com/listing/150616...litter-tray-litter-pan?ref=shop_home_active_1 you might be interested in this for your little guy.


----------



## Alcole6185 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks! Those litter pans look like a much better fit and aren't as much of a lip for him to get over. He isn't fat but he is a bit chunky and besides wheeling uses the least amount of energy possible. I think he uses it all to be scared of me because all he does is curl into a ball and shake for the hours we spend together. 
I have thought many times about a bowl. I'm very worried about him knocking it over. He has a heavy food bowl and many times has just flipped it over. Other times, because I honestly think he is blind, he has just come upon his food dish and walked into it and through it to the other side, sometimes flipping it that way as well. With the feeders it's a mini bowl on the bottom but he can't flip them over or dump them out and besides food can't leave anything in it. Is there a way of securing the bowl to the fleece bottom? I also worry about warping or mold if he flips it and it soaks in somewhere.....


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Well what I have done is get a small plastic tray and put the two bowls on top of the tray. Make sure to cover the holes. I can show you mine for example.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I always used either a foil baking sheet that I got at dollar store for 2 for a dollar or a small fleece mat.

For the dish issue you can glue them to a ceramic tile.


----------

